# 53 inch rattler



## yonceyboy (Aug 12, 2010)

Short killed this thing beside his puppy pen this afternoon.


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like it may have swallowed a couple of them pups


----------



## david w. (Aug 12, 2010)

That joker is healthy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2010)

Fair size canebrake.


----------



## tournament fisher (Aug 12, 2010)

I love them """dead"""""


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 12, 2010)

Good eatin size..


----------



## poolecw (Aug 12, 2010)

I WAS  going coon hunting this weekend...thanks.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 12, 2010)

poolecw said:


> I WAS  going coon hunting this weekend...thanks.



 I heard that brother!
I just cant get out there in the summer time. With my luck either me or the dogs would get bit sho' nuff.
Good Kill!


----------



## contender* (Aug 12, 2010)

I bet that made you jump back!!!


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a big ole goodun.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 12, 2010)

Now that's what I call a golly-whopper!!!!!!!


----------



## Roberson (Aug 12, 2010)

He's got a dern head on him, them ol' jaws are full of heck!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 12, 2010)

That's a good snake cause ,it's dead!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 13, 2010)

Shorty   "You The Man" ~!!!

Looks like that old boy may be needing a Snake Doctor!

Way Too Go Shorty ~~>

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 13, 2010)

You should have held him closer to the camera, that way, you could have said he was 10 feet long and weighed 120 pounds!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone ought to eat good!   I know i would!!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Good eating!!

One thing though: You guys REALLY ought to cut the heads off and bury them.  They can still bite when they are dead


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Good eating!!
> 
> One thing though: You guys REALLY ought to cut the heads off and bury them.  They can still bite when they are dead


Not to mention..Thats prolly when your gonna be bit..While cutting the head off and burying it


----------



## raggedy ann (Aug 13, 2010)

2-shot said:


> Looks like it may have swallowed a couple of them pups



That's what I was thinkin'!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 13, 2010)

If this  crew gets to THINKING I'm sure before it's over someone is IS going to get BIT!!!!!!!


----------



## mccoy (Aug 13, 2010)

shorty did you have to clean ye britches


----------



## hivey (Aug 13, 2010)

*yonceyboy.*

that things bigger shorty.


----------



## WildWoodsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the glove that he's holding it with!


----------



## Corey (Aug 13, 2010)

Watch this, hold my beer!!  

Im glad they are down your way.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 13, 2010)

Yoncey did he kill it in Gillsville ?


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the part of living in Jefferson County that I do not miss!  Well, that and the gnats!   I liked it there otherwise!   I was always thankful that the Eastern Diamondbacks mostly stayed on the otherside of I-16 !  I will take the Copperheads here anyday over them!


----------



## poolecw (Aug 13, 2010)

I disagree!  I would rather deal with a rattler over a copperhead any day of the week.  Copperheads a fast and aggressive.



Chuck Terry said:


> That's the part of living in Jefferson County that I do not miss!  Well, that and the gnats!   I liked it there otherwise!   I was always thankful that the Eastern Diamondbacks mostly stayed on the otherside of I-16 !  I will take the Copperheads here anyday over them!


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 13, 2010)

i really want some fried rattle snake now!


----------



## yonceyboy (Aug 13, 2010)

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> Yoncey did he kill it in Gillsville ?


yes sir they kill quite a few of them around there every year.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 13, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Not to mention..Thats prolly when your gonna be bit..While cutting the head off and burying it



That is what a machete is for


----------



## shotgun shorty (Aug 14, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Shorty   "You The Man" ~!!!
> 
> Looks like that old boy may be needing a Snake Doctor!
> 
> ...


Hey D.R. I killed that bad boy with my son's 410, so am I consider part of that 410 group now ; come on


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Shorty, I think DR's rules on the .410 colition is you must shoot a rabbit FIRST, then COMPLIMENT The Preacher's Blue TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shotgun shorty (Aug 14, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Hey Shorty, I think DR's rules on the .410 colition is you must shoot a rabbit FIRST, then COMPLIMENT The Preacher's Blue TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I heard that; I did, come on


----------



## shotgun shorty (Aug 15, 2010)

D.R. I killed this boy right next to your ole buddy Jackie Sims.


----------



## BROWNIE (Aug 16, 2010)

shotgun shorty said:


> D.R. I killed this boy right next to your ole buddy Jackie Sims.



Best confound rattlesnake in the country


----------



## stikslinger (Aug 16, 2010)

will keep my eyes peeled in gillsville for now on.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm hungry now


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 16, 2010)

thats a goodun


----------



## soldier615 (Aug 16, 2010)

That snake would make a nice belt!  Rattle would make a nice keychain.  What did you do with it?


----------



## mformica (Aug 16, 2010)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question - but what exactly is the risk post death?

I assume there is some risk of just the nerves on the snake twitching and biting you and injecting venom.  

And maybe if you get your hand caught on the fang - but if you kill a snake is there a safe way to get rid of the venom and save the snake to mount it?

I'd think a full snake skin, head and all, would look pretty good on the wall (though I've never shot a rattler - heck, I've never seen one in the woods).


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad you got him before he got your pups Shorty.


----------



## whome (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice One!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 17, 2010)

Shorty, Gald you Even, have a 410 !!  Yep, Shorty You The Man, 410 and All!!

Say my old buddy Jackie, has only one eye, so just Think you make have very well,  have Saved his Life?

Yep, for that Shorty, You my Friend will be Inducted, Into the Most Prestigious 410 Coalition !

Way too go Shorty, keep your Glove and Pants On, at all Times !!

I think you may be the First to get in, however old Jackie, shoots  a 28, and I got him on that little gun many years ago!  His's One eye Handicap, never did allow him to get in the 410 Coalition, and his Mustache, done got old a Grey!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## T.P. (Aug 17, 2010)

Y'all boys keep them over in Gillsville.


----------



## yonceyboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Shorty, Gald you Even, have a 410 !!  Yep, Shorty You The Man, 410 and All!!
> 
> Say my old buddy Jackie, has only one eye, so just Think you make have very well,  have Saved his Life?
> 
> ...


UH OH Shorty now you gotta start rabbit huntin with that .410 since you've been inducted into that coalition.Better go to that S&S section and see if you can buy yourself a O/U then you might be like me and preacher man when you grow up.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 17, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

You Got him now!!

Who would want too be like That??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mr_basstracker (Aug 17, 2010)

good snake is a DEAD snake.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 17, 2010)

thats a big snake


----------



## rockn30809 (Aug 17, 2010)

wow


----------



## yonceyboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> You Got him now!!
> 
> Who would want too be like That??
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


Well I geuss your right DR but lots of folks would like to be able to shoot them little .410s like me.In the  07 season I shot 17 times and killed 16 rabbits. Them boys made me put that .410 up and use a flip the rest of the year.


----------



## luv2hunt1 (Aug 18, 2010)

good kill!


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Aug 18, 2010)

wouldn't want to find that thing anywhere near me.


----------



## germag (Aug 18, 2010)

OK...look....where there's one of these things, there's thousands. Maybe more. They multiply faster than rabbits. Both the females and the males have 50 or 60 babies each, 4 times a year. You're infested.

Now, I know that your land has to be hunted because you don't want the deer to overpopulate.....and it's just too dangerous with all these rattlesnakes around everywhere for you to hunt that land. 

I'd like to offer my services. I'll hunt your property for you......I know, I know....you can't thank me enough. It's OK....that's just the kind of guy I am. Just PM me with directions on how to get there and I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 18, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

Shorty, and that is what I call a Lying Friend!

He full of Toro Crotchee !!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## shotgun shorty (Aug 18, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Shorty, and that is what I call a Lying Friend!
> 
> He full of Toro Crotchee !!
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


 I know thats right D.R.


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice rattler


----------



## REDNEKSAVAGE (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice un, did you fry him up kuz?

My uncle killed a timber rattler over 50 and with 30+ buttons around Jacks River in Cohutta few years back.


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 19, 2010)

sure wish i could get my hands on some, i aint got but 2 this year so far ill take all them i can get


----------



## BROWNIE (Aug 20, 2010)

yonceyboy said:


> Well I geuss your right DR but lots of folks would like to be able to shoot them little .410s like me.In the  07 season I shot 17 times and killed 16 rabbits. Them boys made me put that .410 up and use a flip the rest of the year.



Youncie iv rabbit hunted with you a good bit and seen you shoot.  You sure you dont mean 17 years 16 rabbits.


----------



## dakota7250 (Aug 21, 2010)

Now that's a big rattler!


----------

